# Happy Fathers Day & World Map Discussion.



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Happy Fathers day to all the Dads out there, I hope you all have a good day. And milk it as much as you can :grin:*


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: Happy Fathers Day*

You had me scared for a second that I forgot the date. Then I remembered that Father's Day is different down under


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Happy Fathers Day*



Fox said:


> You had me scared for a second that I forgot the date. Then I remembered that Father's Day is different down under


:laugh:. What is the date for it in the US?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Happy Fathers Day*

It was 17 June in the UK this year. Trust you Aussies to be upside down. :grin:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Happy Fathers Day*



JohnthePilot said:


> It was 17 June in the UK this year. Trust you Aussies to be upside down. :grin:


_Incorrect John.....Australia is on top of the world!

It's all you others that are out of step with us! :grin:_


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Happy Fathers Day*



chauffeur2 said:


> _Incorrect John.....Australia is on top of the world!
> 
> It's all you others that are out of step with us! :grin:_


I agree :grin::grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Happy Fathers Day*



chauffeur2 said:


> _Incorrect John.....Australia is on top of the world!
> 
> It's all you others that are out of step with us! :grin:_





Go The Power said:


> I agree :grin::grin:


I can read a globe and Australia is definitely at the bottom. Come on the rest of the world, I need some support here. :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Happy Fathers Day*

You must have some very weird globes/maps in Oz... :laugh:
Sweden is on top of the world. :grin:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: Happy Fathers Day*

You northerners have been misled

http://www.wall-maps.com/World/UpsideDownWorldMap.htm


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Happy Fathers Day*



kodi said:


> You northerners have been misled


:laugh:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Happy Fathers Day*

Thanks kodi, everyone the proof is right there :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Happy Fathers Day*



kodi said:


> You northerners have been misled
> 
> http://www.wall-maps.com/World/UpsideDownWorldMap.htm


That proves my point. It even says it's an upside-down map. :laugh:


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Happy Fathers Day*

True John we are on top of the world. 

but if you want to be on top top of the world then move to the north pole and if you see santa tell him i did not get my pony for christmas :laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Happy Fathers Day*

@GtP You might have to change the name of this thread to "Are Aussies upside down?" :laugh:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Happy Fathers Day*

Happy Fathers Day to all! :smile:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Happy Fathers Day*



JohnthePilot said:


> @GtP You might have to change the name of this thread to "Are Aussies upside down?" :laugh:


That is a good Idea :grin:, just one problem.... I dont have the power :laugh:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Happy Fathers Day*

In Sweden Father's day is always the second Sunday in November. In Denmark it's 5 June.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Happy Fathers Day*

Okay, we can all argue on who is on top of the world, the only thing we can do is agree that the UK is ontop of the world and Australia are upside and and backwards.

So lets just leave it at that:wiggle2::lol:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Happy Fathers Day*

How is Australia 'upside down' or 'backwards'? :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Happy Fathers Day*

Here's the truth. :winkgrin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Happy Fathers Day*

Sorry you guys are wrong again here is the proof that Aus is on top :grin::grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Does your flag look like this in Australia? :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

You've got half the planet to yourselves, apart from Antartica. Don't you look isolated? :laugh:


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

:lol:

This will also clear it up http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?ie=UT...,65.039063&spn=124.974955,236.953125&z=2&om=0

Just face it Australia you are at the bottom


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

No matter how 'backward' or how 'below' the Aussies are, it doesn't seem to stop them being so damn good at cricket, rugby union, rugby league, swimming, Aussie rules and just about every other sport known to man!! So, maybe they are on top...if not geographically :grin:


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

im just going to say "2003" and now its this year :tongue:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

eneles said:


> Does your flag look like this in Australia? :grin:
> View attachment 16893


Not that I know of :grin:



JohnthePilot said:


> You've got half the planet to yourselves, apart from Antartica. Don't you look isolated? :laugh:


I should have got a diffrent angle :laugh:



nickster_uk said:


> No matter how 'backward' or how 'below' the Aussies are, it doesn't seem to stop them being so damn good at cricket, rugby union, rugby league, swimming, Aussie rules and just about every other sport known to man!! So, maybe they are on top...if not geographically :grin:


I agree the Aussies are good at everything :grin::grin:


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Go The Power said:


> I agree the Aussies are good at everything :grin::grin:


Only at losing :laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Jaymie1989 said:


> Only at losing :laugh:


Careful Jay. The Rugby world cup is about to start. :grin:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

We know that we are good, but we just don't brag about it like others do! :4-clap:

At least here in Australia, we _can_ say that we have the 'cleanest' air out of many countries around the world.

So, there must be something for living in "The Land of Oz" on the largest Island Nation in this world. :sayyes:

At least (if or) when we do lose anything (on those rare occasions), we are very sportsmanlike about it, and don't go looking for excuses.

So being 'On top of the World' does have a different meaning. :grin:

Regards,


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

chauffeur2 said:


> At least here in Australia, we _can_ say that we have the 'cleanest' air out of many countries around the world.
> 
> So, there must be something for living in "The Land of Oz" on the largest Island Nation in this world. :sayyes:
> 
> ...


Well dave you have got me on that one :lol:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

So, is Australia an island or a continent?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

eneles said:


> So, is Australia an island or a continent?


Both, it is also a country :grin:


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

chauffeur2 said:


> So, there must be something for living in "The Land of Oz" on the largest Island Nation in this world. :sayyes:



Im guessing by that its a Island:laugh:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Jaymie1989 said:


> Im guessing by that its a Island:laugh:


Have a look here: :grin:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australia

Do you like my new avatar :grin:


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

couldnt you get one without the white background?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Jaymie1989 said:


> couldnt you get one without the white background?


It was meant to be moving. I can edit out the white. I wont have it up there for long, i will change it back to my other one soon.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

^
^
^
^









:grin:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry Nick you posted the wrong size flag : :grin:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

eneles said:


> ^
> ^
> ^
> ^
> ...


Funny thing, Nicholas, is that technically you're not a Swed... :tongue: ...unless, of course, you're a suede...


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Technically? Don't even even think of calling me a Dane... :winkgrin:

And - suede! Watch your step, Σάκης. :tongue:


----------

